# Snowboard jackets with long arms for tall skinny folks?



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

6'3" with very long arms and pretty thin. Base layers come in large tall, which is perfect, but I haven't found comparable sizing in jackets.

Any brands run really long in the arms?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Armada. Done.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

arcteryx


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Arcteryx and Patagonia are based off a climbers build, and arguably two of the best made products out there. Definitely worth trying them on. Anything designated slim or trim fit will likely suit you better.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Try Arcterix


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Agree with Patagonia. I have monkey arms like you and their gear fits me best, pricey but worth it. Also, consider what I do and use a rain jacket with a puff underneath...for whatever reason rain jackets are easier to find in long sizes. I wear a Marmot Precip jacket in long with a mid size puff underneath and you’d never know from the outside that it’s not a snow jacket.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Scandinavian brands are often made for tall and rather slim people. Norrona for example. I am the same length as you and about 80kg, and even their size M fit me length wise. i have regular arms though =)

I haven’t tried stellar equipments shells myself but a tall colleague of mine with wide shoulders and monkey arms says that they are the perfect fit. Swedish brand.








Redefining outdoor – Technical outerwear | Stellar Equipment


Stellar Equipment create amazing technical outerwear with timeless design from cutting-edge materials – for running, hiking, climbing, ski & snowboarding




www.stellarequipment.com


----------



## Special Blend (Mar 6, 2015)

I am 6'4" with very broad shoulders and long arms.
I have a slim build and Volcom fit very long in the sleeves. The only other option i found over the years to work for me is 686.
I still feel Volcom is top though. I have worn volcom primarily for the last 13yrs and for about 4yrs before that was 686.
I did have a bonfire coat that fit well a long time ago but have no idea about then now.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

As someone with short/normal arms I find Strafe Jackets to have very long arms. So maybe that'll work for you.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

So much to try! Thx everyone.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Here’s a guy 6’3 in a MEDIUM! I’m buying one in large and I’m 6’1 with long arms.


----------



## brunovilela4219 (1 mo ago)

I'm Brazilian and 6'4. It looks like Hagloefs make long jackets such as this one: HAGLÖFS Elation GORE-TEX Mænd Hardshelljakke | KELLER SPORTS [DK] The problem is everywhere I find them they are out of stock.


----------

